# Penny lifts her leg???



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Ever since we've brought penny home she would always climb up to our faces when we're laying down and lift her leg to our faces and climb on our head as to rub her private on us lol!!!! Idk y she does that. Other times she lifts her leg on our foot as if to pee on it but of course there's no pee. Does your chi do this too? And do you guys kno what penny means when she does all that lifting, climbing and rubbing lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol, don't know about the rubbing thing but my Bella lifts her leg to wee, she squats like a girl but lifts her leg at the same time, very comical.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chloe sometimes squats but also lifts a leg when she pees, it's quite awkward and funny looking.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's just her way of being close to you. She's not trying to pee or wipe her privates on you, although it seems that way. When I lay on the floor, Midgie will come & rub her whole body across my face and neck showing affection. I love it! It's the cutest thing.


----------



## jrludi (Jun 10, 2012)

It's common practice in a dog pack for a submissive female to greet another dog by offering the other dog a chance to sniff her (Identify her), as is face licking when pack members have been apart for awhile. It sounds like that is what she is doing and although you may not appreciate it, I think she's just saying hi.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

No clue but baby lifts her leg to pee while she's squating so she doesn't get it on her feet!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

When our cats or other dogs are sniffing Odie, she'll lift her leg up. I feel like she's trying to give them better "access" haha. She also lifts her leg while she squats and pees.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I wonder if it's sort of a submissive thing?


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Lol, don't know about the rubbing thing but my Bella lifts her leg to wee, she squats like a girl but lifts her leg at the same time, very comical.


Penelope does this too. It cracks me up when she does it.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

My new little girl, Bella, will also squat and lift her leg at the same time when she's peeing. When she's just standing around sometimes she lifts one hind leg or the other like they're hurting but she wags her tail, too. So, I have no idea what she's doing and the purpose is behind it.


----------

